# Dartmouth, MA Police Frequency



## mikeylikesit54 (Aug 14, 2008)

Anyone able to help me with this. I have it loaded into my scanner but never hear anything. I have 155.250 but hear nothing.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Before you get bashed. A lot of police officers could careless what frequency they use. All that matters is that the radio works!!

Try this site instead

http://www.scancapecod.us/messageboard/


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

470.9625


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

dartmouth pd: 155.2500 pl:127.3

470.9625 comes back as dedham pd, norfolk county, and a few out of state ref's. i cant find anything to associate it with dartmouth


----------



## mikeylikesit54 (Aug 14, 2008)

KEVDEMT said:


> dartmouth pd: 155.2500 pl:127.3
> 
> 470.9625 comes back as dedham pd, norfolk county, and a few out of state ref's. i cant find anything to associate it with dartmouth


What is pl 127.3 do i need to put that into the scanner for me to hear it. I have friends that have it in theres and it works but not in mine. Thinking its a bumb scanner


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

mikeylikesit54 said:


> What is pl 127.3 do i need to put that into the scanner for me to hear it. I have friends that have it in theres and it works but not in mine. Thinking its a bumb scanner


no you dont need the pl to hear, just transmit.

i hate to be a jerk, but your description of the problem requires me to ask some question:

you do have an antenna right? and its the correct antenna? and its installed properly?

can you hear other transmissions and not dartmouth or are you getting nothing?

is your scanner actually set to scan or are you still on the program step?

are you also a member over at emtlife???


----------

